# Bad Backs?



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2007)

I am going to get this in a few months when financial ly better. It
sells for $279 and they have many different ones. One goes for $99 but
only goes 28 1/2"". This goes from 10 1/2" to 35 1/2" which is a little over
counter top height and makes it perfect and is rated for 660 lbs. It is
foot pedal hydraulic operated.










*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't have a bad back, just a small build....I am thinking about getting some 3 gallon carboys...those I think I can handle.....then I wouldn't have to wait for help to do my winemaking chores...

Guess when I get old[er] and feeble I will use those gallon jugs that are out in the shed....


----------



## muscadine wine (Jan 7, 2007)

That is a pretty good idea. I usually wait until I get some help with 5 and 6-gallon carboys. My back and other parts appreciate it.


----------



## oneram (Jan 8, 2007)

Good IDea, Where did you find this lift table. Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2007)

Northerntool.com


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 8, 2007)

I like that thought too! I usually have trouble carrying every thing from either the back wine room to the kitchen or vise versa. One day I placed the 6 gallon carboy on a blanket and slowly dragged it through the house to the kitchen. There I waited for my husband to help me put it on the counter top so I wouldn't drop it.


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 8, 2007)

man that table is cool. much better than my TV table that I use and you saw in my pictures! All it takes is money!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2007)

One of them is $99 and all you would have to do is build a little
higher level to bring it up to counter height so there would be no
lifting or dropping it down.


----------



## daveb50 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade, I have been looking at those tables too, had back surgeryfour years ago. I think the $99 one would do me fine, it has a 600lb. capacity. I plan on using concrete blocks on the floor with wood on top so that the lowered height would be the same. Instead of putting the carboys on the countertop, I could just raise them up and rack into another carboy at the lower level. 
Dave*Edited by: DaveB50 *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2007)

I bulged 2 discs lifting a stair about 7 months ago and everytime
I lift a carboy up from racking it really sets me back a few days from
feeking 1/2 way decent.


----------



## geocorn (Jan 9, 2007)

Where warriors go to battle. They opened several here and I just found a reason to go!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2007)

Is that there slogan George? Are you picking one up for the store. They have some that lift even higher for higher shelves too!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 9, 2007)

Wade,


That is a great contraption to have. I, like you have 3 buldging disks and can manage the 3 gallon carboys then depend on Curtis for the others but sometimes he just isn't around. If I had a house I would definitely consider one.


The people on this forum are so resourceful


----------



## rshosted (Jan 13, 2007)

I think a lift is a good idea for those who want one. How about this idea. Rather than mount this in a truck, mount it on your work bench. Then you could put carboys on rolling boards and roll them around. To raise carboys, just hook them up, swing them on over. this could lift 3-6 people easy.






Cost is $129 (by the way, on sale now for 99 near me at harbor freight)

Then use this for $13





Just throwing out some ideas....


----------



## Bill B (Jan 13, 2007)

Wade I've been looking at this lift for over a year. like you I know it will work and Im usually not too concerned about price. however I think 279.00 is a bit pricey. I keep saying m going to build one as I I did for my ATV. But Im going to wait a bit longer to see if the price will come down. Also the one I looked at had a rubber mat on top. This would be a must.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2007)

Bill, one of them is $99.00!


----------



## Bill B (Jan 13, 2007)

Yea, I looked at it also. The 279.00 model Is built good the only weak link is the cable for the hydraulic line. I would have liked to see a better or should I say a more quality constructed set up. This is just my thing. Ill end up buying one anyway and modify it myself.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2007)

They are rated for 660 lbs. How much weight do you plan on putting on
here that you would need to worry about stress? I just want to bring
down and lift up 1b carboy! I dont think anyone would have to worry
about that.


----------



## Bill B (Jan 13, 2007)

My Mistake. The lift is plenty strong Its the linkage to tighten and loosen the htdraulic cylinder for lifting and letting down. Its ok but I can see a problem that could develop over time. Looks like they used a motercycle cable. Ill go back to Northern and look at it again. Otherwise its not a bad unit. I, like you,said this is just what I need. 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## phil1 (Jan 14, 2007)

folks you may want to look at the lift on jack kellers bog dated 3-17-05 best one Ive seen hope this helps. phil


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2007)

*Martin Benke can be reached at L &amp; M General Store, 7800 FM 471 South, Castroville, 
Texas 78009, (210) 854-2178 or at home at (830) 538-6492. Dont know the price but it says he can ship in states for under $30. 







This is the carboy lifter off Jack Kellers site as Pkil so graciously
told us to look at. I will call about this on Tues. to see how much.
Thanks for sharing Phil.



*


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 14, 2007)

Gee...there is a lot of weight at the top, sloshing aroound....and...not much weight at the bottom to stabilize it....I wouldn't trust it by myself...


----------



## phil1 (Jan 14, 2007)

sheetmetal workers have been useing this designed lift for years. they lift their duckwork with them ,the base is very stable..phil


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 15, 2007)

The trick is to leave the carboy in the down position while moving, and raise it when you are at the bench. I have a similar wheeled base (made from 2x4's) for my drill press, where most of the weight is 6' up. It's still stable enough to move the drill press around the garage without tipping.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2007)

Jack Keller has one and said his wife even uses it and he says that he rarely endorses products but backs this 100%.


----------



## Bill B (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey wade any price yet.?
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2007)

Martin Luther King Day Off. Must be nice!


----------



## Bill B (Jan 15, 2007)

Yea I know. Does look interesting though.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## geocorn (Jan 15, 2007)

Day off? What is that? Mark and I are still working tonight just trying to catch up. We don't want to disappoint our wonderful customers by not getting their orders out promptly.


----------



## masta (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks George and Mark....you guys are the best!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll be taking my first vacation in 7 years this April. 1 week off paid, yea!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 16, 2007)

Vacation?



What's that.



I've heard of it but but never experienced one first hand.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2007)

Okay I called the place on Jack Kellers website about the carboy lifter
and got voicemail. But I googled a little bit and found testimony of
someone else who bought one from him ans said it costed about $190 + sh
which totalled $225.00. I am not paying that for that thing. I will go
with the cart from northern tool in a couple of months.


----------

